# A Betta Diary from a Master IMHO



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Jim Sonnier graciously allowed me to include this link to his betta diary in this post and since I respect his knowledge and abilities very much I am going to sticky it to the top of the betta forum. I have used his knowledge a lot and he gives in this a wonderful diary of his attempts, successes and failures at breeding bettas which I consider to be almost a must for anyone considering breeding their bettas to read before they try the first time. At least know what you are in for before you go into it. 

This man gives you many experiences to read and many pictures to see. It is worth the time and it is going to save you some mistakes either way. He will help you do it right if you decide to do it and if you decide it is not worth the effort at least it will be because you were given the correct information from someone who actually gave you a step by step of how it actually went for them.

Please give this your attention.

Rose

BETTAS by Jim Sonnier/genetics Please read through several pages as the breeding information is later in the article
BETTAS by Jim Sonnier/spawning
BETTAS by Jim Sonnier/jarmaintenance
BETTAS by Jim Sonnier/feedingfry


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent articles Chickadee. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also consider the genetics information very relevant to anyone seriously considering breeding bettas. Please do not just breed your bettas without giving thought to what the fry may end up being. The irresponsible breeding of fish is in the same category as the irresponsible breeding of dogs and cats. With the number of pets and animals done away with in the world every day anymore is it really a responsible choice to say you want to breed your bettas just because you want to do it whether you really know if you can find a place for them afterward or not? 

Rose


----------



## alexcb (May 27, 2009)

Chickadee said:


> Jim Sonnier graciously allowed me to include this link to his betta diary in this post and since I respect his knowledge and abilities very much I am going to sticky it to the top of the betta forum. I have used his knowledge a lot and he gives in this a wonderful diary of his attempts, successes and failures at breeding bettas which I consider to be almost a must for anyone considering breeding their bettas to read before they try the first time. At least know what you are in for before you go into it.
> 
> This man gives you many experiences to read and many pictures to see. It is worth the time and it is going to save you some mistakes either way. He will help you do it right if you decide to do it and if you decide it is not worth the effort at least it will be because you were given the correct information from someone who actually gave you a step by step of how it actually went for them.
> 
> ...


this link is really good. very informative yet so easy to understand and follow. thanks again chickadee!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I gave that link to my big cousin and she bought a 10 gallon for her Betta Snoopy!!! Thank a million Rose!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks to Jim Sonnier who by the way came to see how we were using his posts. He approved the use and is proud of the way we are doing it. I am very happy to have him allowing us using his information. He has been a mentor of mine for a long time.

I am happy some of his information has helped some people.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im happy too and it great that we have you here to help us with all our betta problems!!


----------

